# YET ANOTHER MISSING HAVANESE!!! HELP!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sad to say, but we have another former HRI pup missing: This little girl came in from the Wisconsin Puppy mills along with Maddie - so she holds a special place in my heart!!! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
MISSING HAVANESE - REWARD!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Dear Laurie, 

WE NEED YOUR HELP TO FIND HARRIET!
PLEASE CROSS POST! 

Name: Harriet
Age: 4 years Breed: A "Benji" dog 
Weight: 13 pounds
White & Cream colored. Silky coat.
Lost from: 1708 Portland Ave St. Paul, MN 
LAST SEEN on WHEELER & IGLEHART 

Harriet is a spayed female. She is VERY SHY! She is 
a former puppy mill dog & was recently adopted. 
Harriet is microchipped & is wearing her collar and tags. 

If you see her, CALL IMMEDIATELY any time day or night 
651-647-9517 or 612-845-5825 
DO NOT CHASE!

PLEASE PASS THIS ON TO ANY FRIENDS OR RELATIVES, ANYONE, IN THE ST. PAUL AREA!

If you can assist in the search, please contact Karen Grant at: 631-765-8456 We desperately need people to walk the neighborhood. Thank you in advance.

This is Harriet
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This just breaks my heart!!!!! :Cry:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Please note that you have Permission to Cross Post!!

Please place this poster on your facebook - twitter - and anywhere that can help get the word out!!!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump: Harriett is still out there, on her own, most likely terrified. 

Please cross post the info to all friends and family in that area in hopes that they can help find this little baby!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

:bump: just bumping it back up.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*HARRIET HAS BEEN FOUND!!*

Harriett was found last night - and is home with her family!! Thanks for all for your prayers and help.

I will be visiting Madeline this weekend in NY and will have to fill her in on her Mill Sisters latest adventures!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great news!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Laurie, Give Maddie big kisses! I have to tell you reading your stories with the fosters Maddie especially is a big reason I finally got the lead out and signed up with HRI. Thank you so much. I am looking forward to fostering.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, do you know the details of Harriet's "adventures" ?


----------



## Sarah (Sep 1, 2008)

Good luck finding her!!!! Ill say my prayers. Does anyone know how she got lost? And where she was last seen?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Is she the one who was found by another dog in a car lot?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Jan:

No Marty was the one found by his "big sister" Lilly Rose-Harriet was found in the back yard of someones home-she is home now with her family-so both missing "kids" have been found and are safe.

It has been a learning experience for all of us-makes us aware how fast they can get out of a door and lost-so all please remember guard the door anytime you open it. Even if we think our "kids" will not go out it and run we really never know.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

